# Tomorow is auction day!



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, auction tomorow.  Selling Deere 120, cleanup bucket, hoepac, speed shore stuff and flatbed truck.  Oh well, keeping my fingers crossed that it won't be too bad.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have gone to many auctions lately and I am sure that you will not be disappointed. Stuff is going high.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

S.R.E. said:


> Yep, auction tomorow.  Selling Deere 120, cleanup bucket, hoepac, speed shore stuff and flatbed truck.  Oh well, keeping my fingers crossed that it won't be too bad.


at the RB auction in chehalis? Going to be a small auction thats for sure. The salesman said it will be a 10mil action, unlike the last auction in olympia was a 30mil auction. Have a few things there myself. Mostly stuff sitting in the yard collecting rust. We will see


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

WC&T said:


> at the RB auction in chehalis? Going to be a small auction thats for sure. The salesman said it will be a 10mil action, unlike the last auction in olympia was a 30mil auction. Have a few things there myself. Mostly stuff sitting in the yard collecting rust. We will see


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought your machine brought pretty good money. If i remember right it brought more than 40k. Some iron brought pretty good money at this auction and excavators where one of them.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

WC&T said:


> I thought your machine brought pretty good money. If i remember right it brought more than 40k. Some iron brought pretty good money at this auction and excavators where one of them.


It was 37,000.00. I was pretty happy with the results. Of course, I would have taken more.  2 years ago I probally would have been lucky to get 20,000.00


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Told ya so !!


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

*So What did the machines sell For?*

So tell us what the machines sold for.
What kind of $$$$ were you expecting?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Auctions tend to be tricky but if you have something worthwhile that is in demand the power of an auction can be your friend.:thumbsup: I love to see folks get carried away and overpay, the more they spend up front the better my chances later on to buy something else i may want. I always make a list of what i want, what i feel it is worth and the top dollar i am willing to pay. Then i stick to the list and never let anyone see it. Last thing you need is some smuck around you see what you want and how much you are willing to go up to.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I dad just bought a Joy 275 cfm compressor with a John Deere turbocharged diesel with 900 hrs yesterday for $1,400 !!!


----------

